
Fake news story about hand sanitizer exploding in cars - pcvarmint
https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/05/21/leaving-hand-sanitizer-in-your-car-during-texas-heat-dont/
======
ksaj
Instead of editorializing the link, people might be interested in reading the
actual post from the source that explains the discrepancies.
[https://www.facebook.com/westernlakesfd/posts/26948211474688...](https://www.facebook.com/westernlakesfd/posts/2694821147468850)

That post does not say it was fake news. It does say that the picture used was
not of damage caused from such a fire. And the purpose of the story to begin
with:

"While infrequent, there have been cases in the recent past were reflecting
light placed through a clear bottle was able to focus onto a combustible
surface and cause a fire. This has primarily been through water bottles but
since hand sanitizer is often stored in the same vessel we wanted to pass it
along for your safety. The principle is identical and obviously an additional
issue would occur if it happened in the presence of an alcohol based product."

"Keeping it in your car during hot weather, exposing it to sun, and
particularly being next to open flame while smoking in vehicles or grilling
while enjoying this weekend can lead to disaster."

Hardly scandalous. Editorializing misinterpreted news as fake news minimizes
what was actually intended, and especially when the misinterpretation doesn't
alter the message.

EDIT: Here is an article from 2 years ago about the exact same subject (minus
the alcohol content): [https://www.livescience.com/62899-water-bottle-
fire.html](https://www.livescience.com/62899-water-bottle-fire.html)

